# poop at night



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I can only speak from my experience with Bailey, but Ive found he doesn't go before bed. He will go out before we all go to bed to pee, then comes back in and is asleep for the night.
He will poop in the morning, and after his lunch but sometimes not after dinner.

I think each puppy is different though! and yours might not need to go before bed.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My two haven't been night pooper, either....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Once we got past the little puppy stage (and cured all the diarrhea inducing worm problems Brooks had as a puppy) he only pooped after his meals. Usually around 15-30 minutes after a meal when he was younger and now he will wait until we have his walks (morning and evening)


----------



## samicatt (May 2, 2007)

*night poops*

just to follow up.

He went to sleep and woke up without a problem....didn't even poop til after breakfast....this is good one less thing to worry about.


----------

